# Anyone on Colace?



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

It is a stool softener used for C.How do you respond to it IBS-Cers?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I only use it when I need to be on painkillers that constipated me (otherwise constipation is not one of my issues).It seems to work fairly well for me in keeping things moving when I need it.K.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Cool.What i need is a lil' help for my C.Pretty simple as long as it dosen't increase gas.At the point where i am,i accept to sacrifice the sensitivity.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

colace doesn't cause gas... I give it to my son in addition to the miralax when he is having problems. seeems to help him. I took it when nursing my babies - I think it helped then, can;t remember. good luck!!!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I THINK IT WORKS!







First pill last nigth,smooth normal BM this morning.Too soon to tell but give it it a try.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I want to add.ONLY 2$ for 20 pills!Sometimes just few bucks well invested is better than 10 thousands thrown anywhere.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

My doc is an expert in IBS.He said take 2-3 pills at nigth.Who else take it?


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Spasman, I only go if watery d. miralax and zelnorm help me- would the colace allow me to cut down on the miralax?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I just started it.Tough to say but BM MUCH MORE easier to pass.This is my first impression.The only problem is that it increase sensitivity in the small bowel.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

sPASMAN, WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY IT INCREASES SENSITIVITY IN THE BOWEL?


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

sPASMAN, what do you mean it increases sensitivity in the samll bowel? If I already have watery d. will it help with motility in any way? my guess is no.. whatcha think?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It makes the stool wetter or "softer" so easier to pass, but if you cannot pass a soft stool under other circumstances I don't know that you would pass these soft stools.If you can't get stools to come out you might look into getting your pelvic floor tested to make sure that you can pass stools that are solid.K.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

The pubis is the small bowel and it is a sensitive place for bowel/bladder insults.So Colace seems to works like mineral oil but in a better way.It reduce bowel pressure and makes normal BM.However,IBS still there.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

My doctor actually use Elavil as a sensitivity reducer,i may use it at the same time as Colace.I'm thinking of it.


----------



## 17939 (Jul 25, 2005)

I take two colace pills every night. I still have problems with c.kaly


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

My doc said i could take up to 3 Colace.I still gassy and tired but C is reduced a LOT!


----------



## 17939 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey Spas,Maybe I'll try 3 & see what happens.k


----------



## 19739 (Mar 3, 2006)

When I looked this up, it mentioned for short term use only.... any one any experience with long term use? I am taking zelnorm which helps me with my spasms pains but I still suffer from C (with gas, bloating and pain) and am looking for something in addition to zelnorm. Thanks!SterreDerZee


----------



## 16489 (Nov 4, 2005)

My wife has been on it for a week. No help. Bloating and pain from the bloating. Zelnorm isn't working either.Nothing but an enema gets her going, miralax, dulcolax, nothing.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It might be time to get her checked more completely for the constipation if she hasn't been.A sitz marker test for transit time and maybe pelvic floor testing to make sure thing will relax and let stuff pass.My understanding on short term use is that it isn't that it is dangerous for some reason long term, but that if your constipation doesn't resolve in the short term you need to see a doctor. People who go on to get diagnosed with a chronic on-going condition like IBS may need to take short-term remedies on a regular basis as what they have isn't going away in a week or two.K.


----------



## 16489 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks Kathleen, she has been to so many doctors and had so many test, I've lost track. In September, her PCP thought it was IBS-C, but referred her to a specialist. That led to a bad gall bladder diagnosis, wrong, additional tests showed otherwise.Then Coitis and Crohns. Again, more tests, exams and biopsies, nope, wrong again.Fianally to antoher GI. More tests, and the diagnosis! IBS-C. They thought there was a blockage, it was just spasams.Her colon has two points in which it spasams, both in the decending area, one near the top and one near the bottom.The one near the top seems to have relaxed, the one near the bottom stays contracted. A slight enema will relax it enough to get her going, but in a few days, it's back to square one.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Use suppository to releive pelvic pressure and stools.Read about _Sitz marker test_ if she dosen't go for days or not at all:www.konsyl.com


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

OK USE IT WITH A LOT OF WATER!!!NOBODY TOLD ME ABOUT THAT AND I'VE HAD DRY MOUTH AT NIGTH THE WHOLE LAST WEEK.THEN I'VE BOUGTH ANOTHER BOTTLE AND THEN SAW A STICKER "DRINK A LOT OF WATER WITH THIS DRUG".IT'S ABOUT TIME TO INFORM ME.HELLO,_HELLO_


----------

